# Beginners Board



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Can any body suggest a good board for a beginner. I reckon my board height would be between 145 (chin) to 150 (eyes). Would a board of 147 be suitable.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

FORUM 09 Recon Snowboard 149cm


or a Capita Stairmaster


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

The Omatic Boron is a great beginner board.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Choose your snowboard according to your weight, riding style, and skill level...NOT by height. How much do you weigh and what kind of riding will you do?


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Choose your snowboard according to your weight, riding style, and skill level...NOT by height. How much do you weigh and what kind of riding will you do?


This^ When I first started snowboarding, I chose my snowboard based on my height which I quickly found out didn't work well.


----------

